

Ask HN: How do I study for a basic linux competency test? - marcusEting

One of the requirements for a position I'm seeking includes some basic linux server administration. I've had some experience so I'm not too worried, but I wouldn't consider myself an expert. As far as I know the test will have 10 open-ended questions about basic linux administration. How or what do I "study"?
======
retroafroman
It's tough to know, but my bet is that they will test a couple of basics, at
least:

1\. Run levels

2\. Start up scripts

3\. User/group adding, ownership changes

4\. Process/daemon lifecycle - starting, stopping, monitoring, killing, etc

5\. Performing actions with the network - ifconfig, ifup, iptables maybe

I would think they would use these types of topics because they are fairly
similar across most distros and even most Unices. If you're know the commands
and the most commonly used switches for the above mentioned topics, you're
probably in ok shape.

